
Programming no longer qualifies as a “special occupation” for H1B Visas [pdf] - Nimsical
https://www.uscis.gov/sites/default/files/files/nativedocuments/PM-6002-0142-H-1BComputerRelatedPositionsRecission.pdf
======
peachepe
Quote:

Based on the current version of the Handbook, the fact that a person may be
employed as a computer programmer and may use information technology skills
and knowledge to help an enterprise achieve its goals in the course of his or
her job is not sufficient to establish the position as a specialty occupation.
Thus, a petitioner may not rely solely on the Handbook to meet its burden when
seeking to sponsor a beneficiary for a computer programmer position. Instead,
a petitioner must provide other evidence to establish that the particular
position is one in a specialty occupation as defined by 8 CFR 214.2(h)(4)(ii)
that also meets one of the criteria at PM-602-0142: Rescission of the December
22, 2000 “Guidance memo on H1B computer related positions”

